# Result as in figures from a financial calculations



## Cosmas1

Good morning friends,

A few days ago I asked my tax accountant in Greece to prepare an estimate of what my taxes will be this year. I am getting ready to call him and ask him for those figures. The only way I can think of asking him for it is "Για σου Γεωργο. Να σου πω -- ετοιμασες τον υπολογισμο /τα νουμερα που σου ζητησα;" (excuse my spelling -- my spell checker is off).

Is this the most natural correct way of saying it?

As usual, I thank you for your guidance.


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi Cosmas1!*

Two possibilities come to mind:

1. πόσο φόρο

2. υπολογισμός φόρου

(I lived in Greece for twenty years and heard these terms often, and learning Greek was my hobby! I hope a *native speaker* will offer you their more informed opinion, however!)


----------



## Cosmas1

Hi Eltheza,

Thanks for the suggestions. I definitely sounds right.  I am wondering if Greeks use the word "numbers" the way we do in English? For example, in English you could say "I wonder if you've prepared the numbers for us?" but in Greek a literal translation might sound awkward.

I wonder what you think.


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi again!*

*Τα νούμερα* just doesn't sound right!

What about *ο (φορολογικός) λογαριασμός*?

In British English, we often say, 'What's the damage?' (humourously) in situations like this!

I wonder if you can use *ζημιά* like this in Greek?

Please help us out here, my lovely adopted compatriots!


----------



## Cosmas1

"Πες μας τη ζημια, Γεωργο, ποσο χροσταμε;"

Sounds great to me. Thanks for the suggestion.  That's the kind of colloquial expression I was looking for. Something with some humor. Thank you.


----------



## Eltheza

Cosmas1 said:


> "Πες μας τη ζημια, Γεωργο, ποσο χροσταμε;"
> 
> Sounds great to me. Thanks for the suggestion.  That's the kind of colloquial expression I was looking for. Something with some humor. Thank you.



Very glad you like it, Cosmas1! It'd be nice if a REAL Greek speaker confirmed to us that it was okay, though, wouldn't it?

(Don't mean to insult you, but as I understand, you're of Greek origin but not exactly a native speaker (?))


----------



## shawnee

I think the Greek colloquial equivalent for 'damages' in this context is, 'τα σπασμένα'


----------



## ireney

Well, there are many different ways to put it.
Let's keep the discussion about "damages" separate (new thread like  ) and focus on "result".
If the person you are talking to knows the subject is taxes you can go with a simple "ποσό" (π.χ. ποιό είναι το ποσό. Add a "των φόρων" for further clarification if necessary.
A more colloquial way would be "πόσο θα πάει;" equivalent to "How much will it cost?" 

In the format of the original question, you can go for "έκανες τον λογαριασμό;" (Did you do the calculation?) Note that "λογαρισαμός" which literally means "calculation" also means "bill" by the way. You could certainly say "έκανες τους υπολογισμούς;" too.

I may add more later


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Ireney, Shawnee and Eltheza,

I appreciate the phrases.  Eltheza, just so you know -- I was born in Cyprus, raised in Greece but we moved to the United States at such an early age (9) that my Greek is rusty.  I am determined to improve it and that's why I frequent this forum so much.

I have found it very helpful and thank everyone for their contributions.


----------



## ladychiquitita

Well, I'm a native greek speaker and I'm telling you that if you want to keep it in an informal type, that shows more intimacy, as you mention, your phrases sound just fine. There's nothing wrong about saying "νούμερα" in this case, or "υπολογισμός" (as long as you use them the right way in the context  ). "Υπολογισμός φόρου" sounds too formal for what you want, and I've never heard the phrase "φορολογικός λογαριασμός". We mostly use the word "λογαριασμός" for thr bill in a restaurant,etc. and for the electric bill, the bill for the water,etc.


----------



## Cosmas1

That's interesting. So you could say "Μας ετοιμασες τα νουμερα;"


----------



## ladychiquitita

Yes, why not?


----------



## Cosmas1

"Νουμερο" in slang is a term I've only seen referred to women!


----------



## ladychiquitita

Yes, it is used for someone that acts ridiculously(not only women), but that doesn't mean that it's not used with its literal meaning. Noone will think it sounds weird to say "νούμερα" for your case. On the contrary, I would say that it's used literally much more often than in slang.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you for clarifying. I appreciate it.


----------



## ladychiquitita

You are welcome.


----------



## elineo

Cosmas1 said:


> "Πες μας τη ζημια, Γεωργο, ποσο χροσταμε;"
> 
> Sounds great to me. Thanks for the suggestion.  That's the kind of colloquial expression I was looking for. Something with some humor. Thank you.



Some small mistakes here: "Πες μας τη ζημιά, Γιώργο, πόσο χρωστάμε;"


----------

